# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Пять скрытых угроз социальных сетей

## Justin

Социальные сети становятся все популярнее день ото дня, но чем они популярнее — тем и небезопаснее. Какие же самые главные угрозы могут подстерегать нас там?..

Когда вы радостно заходите на свою страницу в Facebook, оставляете комментарий в Твиттере и просматриваете картинки на Flickr, очень легко забыть о том, что вы находитесь на самой лакомой для фишеров, скаммеров и хакеров площадке.

Киберпреступники следят за трендами и сосредотачивают свое внимание там, где больше всего народу, поэтому очень важно защищаться от того, от чего вы можете пострадать. «Руформатор» представляет перевод статьи портала Discovery News, из которой вы узнаете, какие угрозы опаснее всего среди ныне существующих.

5. Бесплатный сыр

В социальных сетях можно играть в игры с помощью приложений, которые предлагают зарабатывать «голоса» (добавление от «Руформатора»: это если оперировать терминологией соцсети «ВКонтакте»). Но авторы будут предлагать кредиты для самой игры, которые можно купить онлайн или списать средства с вашей кредитной карты. Последнее особенно поощряется, напрямую или с помощью PayPal, чтобы получить видимое преимущество в игровом мире. Часто это может закончиться тем, что вы заплатите больше денег, чем стоит такая игра вообще.

Негативная реакция пользователей вынудила крупнейших производителей подобных игр, наподобие Zynga, производителя Farmville (добавление от «Руформатора»: в русском варианте это «Счастливый фермер») и Mafia Wars, удалять рекламные предложения, которые вводят пользователей в заблуждение, вынуждая их что-то купить или подписаться на сервисы. Жалобы привели к судебным искам против Facebook и Zynga за недобросовестное отношение к пользователям и подписку на эфемерное нечто.

Поэтому никогда не принимайте предложений сыграть в игру за реальные деньги, и всегда помните, что такие игры предназначены прежде всего для того, чтобы создатели зарабатывали на них. По возможности избегайте предложений о покупке игровых кредитов, если для этого требуется что-то купить или на что-то подписаться, особенно если условия прописаны мелким шрифтом.

4. Игры

Игры в социальных сетях и приложения, которые запрашивают ваше разрешение на доступ к личной информации, на самом деле могут заниматься сбором данных для того, чтобы предложить вам очередную рекламу за доступ к их программе. Не все приложения, группы или игры законны и безопасны. Одно такое приложение, Secret Crush, которое вышло в 2008 году, содержало в себе шпионский модуль, который занимался тем, что предлагал эту программу вашим онлайн-друзьям.

Иногда угроза исходит от уязвимости в коде, которая используется для сбора информации, которую намеревались скрыть от посторонних глаз. В любой программе всегда есть потенциальные уязвимые места, о которых вы не знаете, но знает кто-то другой. Социальные сети прилагают все усилия, чтобы находить такие уязвимости и устранять их, но незамеченных и неоткрытых «дыр» остается все еще очень много.

Всегда контролируйте политику конфиденциальности вашей социальной сети и возможности блокировать доступ к частям ваших персональных данных, например, к контактной информации. Узнайте о приложении как можно больше, прежде чем устанавливать его. Различные обзоры в Интернете, например, являются отличным средством, помогая выявить опасное ПО.

3. Телефоны

Многие приложения обещают всякие бесплатные полезности, вроде гороскопов, советов для семейной жизни и прочую ерунду, но настаивают на том, что результаты могут быть посланы только на ваш мобильный телефон в виде SMS. Как только вы вводите свой телефонный номер, приложение получает «белый билет» на снятие денег с вашего счета столько, сколько хочется.

Обычно на странице приложения есть детализированное объяснение тому, за что и как списываются деньги, но спрятан данный текст так глубоко, как только можно. И к тому моменту, когда вы поймете, что денег на счету телефона уже нет, вы уже и не будете помнить, как это случилось.

Популярный пример — приложение How Well Do You Know Me, которое включает себя тест IQ и другие общие вопросы. Приложение перебрасывает вас со страницы социальной сети на другую, которая выглядит подозрительно похожей — что дает ложную уверенность в том, что вы защищены от подделок.

Никогда не вводите номер вашего мобильного телефона до тех пор, пока вы не будете знать на 100%, за что платите. И маловероятно, что вы сможете оспорить списание денег постфактум. Запрос номера вашего телефона сразу же должен вызвать подозрения в том, что предлагаемая услуга вовсе не бесплатна.

Первое добавление от «Руформатора»: в отечественном варианте данный вид жульничества имеет немного иной принцип, вам предлагается отправить SMS для получения кода доступа к результатам теста на IQ или чего-то аналогичного на сайте. То есть нужна какая-то дополнительная реакция, а не просто ввод номера телефона.

Второе добавление от «Руформатора»: тем не менее, деньги вернуть вполне реально. Для начала соберите как можно больше информации об инциденте: время отправления, как можно более точную сумму, которую списали с вашего мобильного телефона, адрес сайта, на котором вас просили отправить ее и т.д. Также очень хорошо, если у вас будет скриншот. Собрав информацию, для начала можете попробовать написать в службу поддержки контент-провайдера, арендующего данный короткий номер. Этот способ наиболее удобен, однако тут есть несколько сложностей: не всегда можно узнать, какой компании принадлежит номер и вам могут просто не ответить на ваше письмо, либо откажутся возвращать деньги. И тут вы уже ничего поделать не сможете. Второй вариант предпочтительнее, но более неудобный. Нужно подробно изложить проблему в офисе своего оператора, а также написать заявление. Вам могут сказать, чтобы вы обращались к контент-провайдеру, что это его вина, а они лишь сдают короткий номер в аренду. Однако, вы заключали договор с сотовым оператором, а не с контент-провайдером. Если перед вами извинятся и пообещают в течение нескольких дней разобраться в этом деле, то может так получиться, что вам не перезвонят, и придется прийти в офис еще раз. В таком случае можете сказать, что если вы не получите свои деньги назад в течение 2-3 дней, вы напишите заявление в милицию.

Сотовые операторы обязаны возвращать деньги за SMS, если были применены любые маскирующие приемы, вводящие вас в заблуждение по поводу их стоимости. Если сотовая компания видит, что человек настроен серьезно, и что он не отступится, пока не получит свои деньги обратно, она их ему вернет — потому что большинство людей либо не знает, что имеет право вернуть деньги, либо им просто лень возиться с этим.

2. Фальшивые главные страницы

Такие страницы создаются с целью похитить информацию из вашего аккаунта, и это очень эффективный способ, и одновременно — самый простой. Такие сайты называются фишерскими. Спамер посылает вам электронное письмо якобы от имени сайта социальной сети, например, предложение стать другом или посмотреть интересное видео. Сообщение будет содержать ссылку, нажав на которую, вы откроете фальшивую страницу, а затем введете свои имя пользователя и пароль, которые попадут прямиком к спамеру.

Поэтому не щелкайте по ссылкам из таких писем. Самый безопасный и надежный способ гарантировать то, что вы находитесь на настоящем сайте, состоит в том, чтобы обратиться к сайту непосредственно по прямым ссылкам в браузере.

1. Друзья

Скаммеры будут использовать украденные аккаунты с целью поразить как можно больше людей, которые находятся у вас в друзьях: попросить у них денег или инфицировать их очередным вирусом.

Этот тип мошенничества основан на доверии к семье и друзьям, что позволяет скаммерам выманивать деньги. И который с успехом работает, потому что пока это новый вид сетевого жульничества.

Если вы проследуете по ссылке якобы от члена семьи или друга, то загрузите на свой компьютер вирус, который будет искать важную информацию. В конце 2008 – начале 2009 года такой вирус Koobface был обнаружен в Facebook, Myspace, Twitter и других социальных сетях. Приманкой служило сообщение на стене от друга, который якобы хотел с вами поделиться чем-то интересным. И нажав на эту ссылку, вы посылали вирус всем своим друзьям.

Поэтому будьте осторожными с приходящими ссылками, даже если они пришли от ваших близких друзей. А если ссылка приводит еще и на сайт, который просит что-то скачать, не делайте этого! И если один из ваших сетевых друзей ведет себя как-то странно, по вашему мнению, лучше потратьте время и переспросите его, присылал ли он ссылку или какой-то файл.

----------

